# Morrow Coaster Brake Spoke Size



## moonbasejoe (Aug 12, 2014)

I recently picked up a Morrow Coaster brake, and would like some help confirming some information before I begin my first wheelbuilding project.  It's stamped O1 36 13, and my understanding is that means it was made in the first quarter of 1945, and will need to be laced with 13 gauge spokes, 36 of them to be specific.  Is this correct?  All of them I've seen before appeared to be laced with 14 gauge. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 14, 2014)

10 gauge is .120 , which would have been heavy duty like a cycle truck or for a whizzer wheel.
12 gauge is .105 which is used on middle weight s-7 rims.
13 gauge is .080 which was the standard for balloon tire bikes from mid 30's thru 50's.


----------

